# PLC S7200 CPU 222



## jhonema

quiero conectar un S7200 CPU 222 a una PANTALLA DE TEXTO TD 200 y a una PC con Scada, necesito saber como lo hago. 

Gracias, Saludos
Juan


----------



## MaMu

Mi colega Paisano, el S7200 de Siemens, viene con puerto RS485, y lo mas probable que, en la PC no tengas este puerto, tenes 2 opciones, o compras una placa PCI o ISA, con salida RS485, o te fabricas vos la placa, teniendo en cuenta que en la PC tenes RS232 (serial). 

Si te interesa esta ultima solucion, te invito gentilmente a que te dirijas al siguiente post que he publicado, que trata sobre el diseño de un conversor RS485-RS232 bidireccional, el cual te sirve para resolver este problema de conexion. Con respecto al control, podes agregarle el uC que tengas a mano. Si revisas el codigo de control, es muy sencillo.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/interfase-rs-232-rs-485-reversible-199/

Saludos


----------



## jhonema

Buenos dias, mi duda es que el S7-200 posee 1 puerto Rs 485, el cual lo utilizo para conectar El TD 200 y la PC, necesito un Modulo del PLC para red Ethernet o no?

Saludos.
Juan


----------



## t0r0

hola a todos...necesito una ayuda con respecto al S7-200 para mi tésis y es que necesito algun  manual o pagina web donde encontrar algo......ademas necesito información de algun PLC que sea de una arquiectura y configuracion distinta del S7-200......agradeceré su cooperación...


----------



## Francisco Valdez

t0r0, buen día, tengo información del SLC-500 de allen bradley, es el manual completo, y la tengo separada por capitulos, especificamente que buscas??

Necesitaré que me des tu cuenta de correo con suficiente espacio....

Saludos


----------



## wiperesjr

hola jhonema, me da la sensación que es cierto lo de tener que buscar un módulo ethernet, porque te falta algo con que comunicar el PC, o más bien, te buscas una CPU 226 que tiene dos puertos...


----------



## chuko

Las CPU S7200 traen un puerto de comunicación serial RS485 que habla el protocolo PPI (Point to Point Interface). Este protocolo solamente permite conectar dos dispositivos, por eso se llama inteface punto a punto. El protocolo MPI (Multi Point Interface) "sí" permite la conexión de más dispositivos en el mismo bus, pero lamentablemente esa CPU no habla este protocolo. El PPI está diseñado para conectar el PLC a un SCADA "o" a una HMI.

Podes hacer varias cosas. Utilizar el puerto PPI de la CPU para conectar el TD200 y para el SCADA te compras un módulo de comunicación aparte.

El módulo CP-241-1 es una interface Industrial-Ethernet con el cual podes conectar el PLC a una red Ethernet y de allí al SCADA. Incluso es posible programarlo desde la red Ethernet. Los datos de ese módulo lo podés encontrar en la siguiente URL
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...78-1379-1380-1381-1415-1419-1420-&jumpto=1420

Hay otro módulo Ethernet mucho más sofisticado CP-241-1-IT que tiene web server, ftp server y otras cosas más pero seguramente es mucho mas costoso

Hay otro módulo, el EM-277, con el cual podés comunicarte con esclavos Profibus-DP y "TAMBIEN" tiene un puerto para hablar en MPI, el cual te permitirá conectar varios masters en la red MPI. Entonces podes conectar el SCADA al conector MPI. No estoy seguro de que la TD200 hable MPI pero, si esto es posible, inclusive podes conectar el SCADA y la TD200 a la misma red MPI.
https://mall.automation.siemens.com...-1-1378-1379-1380-1381-1415-1417-&jumpto=1417

Eso es todo lo que sé.


----------



## jhonema

hola, les comento que lo solucione con una modulo de red Ethernet, CP241-1.
Igualmente me fue de mucha ayuda. Gracias a Todos.

TORO, si necesitas información sobre el s7-200 tengo algo de información, ya que para mi tesis use un CPU 222. Pedime especificamente que necesitas

Saludos
Jhonema


----------



## luciferl

Holas mi problema era el mismo hace poco, y la verdad no podia solucioanrlo de la manera como lo solucionaste jhonema ya ke hasta ke me traigan el modulo hubiera perdido mi trabajo, bueno les doy la solucion ke me funciono a la perfeccion.

Materiales:

2 Conectores DB9 Hembra (Ahi iran conectados el cable PPI y el Td-200)
1 Conector DB9 Macho (Que ira conectado al PLC)
1 Cable Blindado de 9 hilos (Aprox. 1/2 metro) El costo es bajo de este cable 0.5 dolares

Conexión

Primero: Soldar todos los pines de un conector DB9 (Este será para el cable PPI)

Segundo: Soldar el siguiente conector Hembra (Tener en cuenta que ahi tendran ke soldar los colores del anterior en los mismos sitios o pines), OJO *NO* soldar el pin 7 ke es el pin de alimentación 24VDC sea el color ke fuere. (Este Conector sera para el TD-200)

Tercero: Conectar todos los dos cables al conector Macho siguiendo la posicion y colores de acuerdo a lo soldado (Seria al reves), obviar el conector ke iba en el pin 7 del TD-200.

Cuarto: Alimentar el TD-200 con la fuente del PLC, Tener en cuenta Tierra, para cerrar el circuito.

Quinto: Activar el el panel de control PC/PG en Propiedades "Red Multimaestro".



Y listo señores ahi tienen la solucion a este problema, lo probe en el CPU 222 y 224 funciona sin problemas.

Espero les sirva.

Nota tengan Mucho cuidado al hacer la soldadura no cruzar ni confundir los pines.

Asignación de Pines

Nro de Pin                       Señal Profibus                           Puerto0/Puerto1

1                                     Blindaje                                   Tierra
2                                     Hilo de Retorno                         Hilo Lógico
3                                     Señal B RS-485                        Señal B RS-485
4                                     Petición de Transmitir                RTS (TTL)
5                                     Hilo de Retorno 5V                    Hilo Lógico
6                                     +5V                                        +5V, 100 ohm resistor en serie
7                                     +24V                                       +24V
8                                     Señal A RS-485                        Señal A RS-485
9                                     No aplicable                             Selección protocolo 10 bits (in)

Esta tabla lo saque del Manual S7-200 pagina 237


----------



## juliocesarq

hola a todos, necesito comunicar un SCADA con 2 PLC's S7 200 Y TD200 me podrian mandar información sobre que opc podria utilizar, eh tratadode utilizar el opc kepware pero no entra en comunicacion los 2 plc's con el opc.


Gracias de antemano, por la respuesta.


----------



## marcelo26

La solución sería el modulo EM-277 yo programo maquinas dobladoras y aboquilladoras y conecto  TD200 y paneles táctiles en el PLC y la PC al modulo. Sería la solución según el uso que le des ya que ese modulo ronda los $900


----------



## Mario Rocha

Luciferl

 ?Podrias agregar el manual del S7-200 o alguna liga que nos pueda ayudar a ampliar nuestra información acerca de este PLC?

Gracias


----------



## marcelo26

A ver si esto te ayuda; sino te pido que sas un poco mas espesifico con lo que queres

Ahi hay manuales y simuladores de olc Siemens

Saludos!
http://www.salesianos.edu/alcoy.juanxxiii/dpts/docs/automatas.pdf
http://personales.ya.com/canalPLC/simular_s7-200.htm
http://www.automatas.org/siemens/s7-200.htm
http://isa.umh.es/temas/plc/doc/S7-2001h.pdf
http://www.solutia-net.com.ar/index2.htm


----------



## Pedro Pablo Lea

Jhonema, necesito que me apoyes con comunicar un controlador de peso GSE que me entregará el valor del peso a un módulo CP243-1 a través de Ethernet.  Tengo una CPU 222.  Además, por PPI me comunicaré a un panel de visualización TP 177 micro.
Es posible leer directamente el peso por Ethernet desde el controlador de peso?  O necesito un OPC Server? Me urge tener respuesta, ya que estoy haciendo un proyecto para la tésis de la universidad...
Gracias!



			
				jhonema dijo:
			
		

> hola, les comento que lo solucione con una modulo de red Ethernet, CP241-1.
> Igualmente me fue de mucha ayuda. Gracias a Todos.
> 
> TORO, si necesitas información sobre el s7-200 tengo algo de información, ya que para mi tesis use un CPU 222. Pedime especificamente que necesitas
> 
> Saludos
> Jhonema


----------



## Brujo24

Que tal, como estan todos, 

Necesito de su apoyo compañeros del foro, referente  al llamado de una función desde la pantalla TD200 ver.3, con un CPU224.

Lo quiero implementar a una lavadora industrial, que tiene varios ciclos de lavado, o programas de lavado, que al seleccionar en la pantallael programa 1 me haga todos los ciclos de lavado de ese programa y al terminar me permita seleccionar otro programa. Los segmentos de codigo los tengo en subrutinas, una subrutina por programa, espero que asi sea como se trabaje, tengo tambien una pantalla de bienvenida que hice con el manual del TD200, pero ese es solo un contador, y no e logrado hacer la llamada,

Me comentaron que se pueden usar banderas o llamadas, pero no se como hacerlo, les adjunto el programa en .mwp version 4 para el programa principal y en .mwp version 3.2 para la pantalla de bienvenida, espero me puedan ayudar.

Gracias y hasta pronto

Atte: Brujo24


----------



## capo177

q características del PLC que se puede instalar en la estación de prueba del clasificador de paquetes
en el que se debe realizar el control del sistema de clasificación de paquetes grandes y pequeños con el PLC s7 200 es necesario obtener un resultado del análisis de este dispositivo.

ITEM	DESCRIPCION	CANT.	UNIDAD	VALOR	   
1	UNIDAD CENTRAL DE PROCESO CPU 224
14 DI – 10 DO 1 PUERTO MPI/PPI	1	$ 964.740	$ 964.740	   
2	FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION LOGO POWER 1.3 A	1	$ 206.700	$ 206.700	   
3	SOFTWARE DE PROGRAMACION  MICROWIN
PARA S7-200. LICENCIA INDIVIDUAL	1	$ 847.665	$ 847.665	   
4	INTERFAZ DE PROGRAMACION S7-200	1	$ 351.900	$ 351.900	   
	TOTAL			$ 2’371.005


----------



## Eclip-se

Alguien me puede ayudar con esto.*

*Deseo saber si utilizando el puerto rs485 del PLC puedo enviar y recibir información, en mi computador como por ejemplo en el hiperterminal. Si es así cuales son los comandos o existen algunas librerías por que quiero usarlo en visual Basic.


----------



## pucho11

hola amigos necesito saber hasta que distancia pude comunicar un cable ppi y como realizo una extension para conectarle al cable ppi y llevar hasta una distancia de 40 metros


----------



## jorgegm

Hola amigos tengo un s7-200 cpu 221 y no pude conseguir el cable ppi pero consegui un conversor Rs232/ RS485 el cual conecto a mi pc en el com1 y del convertidor al PLC con un cable seria; DB9 segun yo configuro la interfase adptador PC CON COM1, velocidad de 1200bps pero no se conecta al PLC, tendre que hacer un cable especial? si es asi alguien podria proporcionarme el pinout del conversor al PLC?
Puedo poner la marca del conversor?


----------



## edalva01

Hola jorgegm, debes de cuidar la intefase del plc 221, la interfase es rs485 pero con las señales propias de siemens. Si conectas mal puedes quemar el puerto. Revisa las señales enel catalogo del S7200, y redirecciona en el conversor...


----------



## jorgegm

Gracias EDALVA, ya logre comunicarme con el PLC, como mencionaste consegui el pinout del puerto en el plc y logre la comunicacion, gracias.


----------



## cgodoyva

La longitud para el cable PPI es la siguiente

Si es 232 - PPI,  el cable 232 a PC es maximo 6 metros, el cable RS485 a PLC es maximo 1200 m

si es usb - ppi, el cable USB a PCes maximo 5 metros (lo puedes ampliar con un cable usb activo), y el cable 485 - PLC es maximo 1200 m


----------



## mjnavapo

Hola, ¿con este adaptador se puede conectar el s7-200 222 a un PC por el puerto serie?

http://www.hexin-technology.com/RS-232_To_RS-485_Converter-Product-257.html


----------



## cgodoyva

No, porque la CPU 222 no posee protocolo MODBUS RTU. 

Debes necesariamente usar el cable PPI. puedes ampliar el punto rs485 del cable PPI


----------



## Jhony Leon

Hola mis amigos...
soy nuevo en esto de las automatizaciones y mi duda es sobre la utilizacion del modulo ethernet en elCPU 226, lo que quiero es acoplar mis dos cpu's 226 al scada de mi computador, pero quiero saber si lo puedo hacer por medio de algun cable simplemente ya que estos poseen dos puertos, y dispongo de un cable usb /mpi. Y si tiene algun manual me ayudarian bastante.
trabajo con el opc server de National instruments y labview.
ayudenme lo necesito para reducir costos en mi proyecto de grado....
gracias a todos


----------



## cgodoyva

Jhony Leon dijo:


> Hola mis amigos...
> soy nuevo en esto de las automatizaciones y mi duda es sobre la utilizacion del modulo ethernet en elCPU 226, lo que quiero es acoplar mis dos cpu's 226 al scada de mi computador, pero quiero saber si lo puedo hacer por medio de algun cable simplemente ya que estos poseen dos puertos, y dispongo de un cable usb /mpi. Y si tiene algun manual me ayudarian bastante.
> trabajo con el opc server de National instruments y labview.
> ayudenme lo necesito para reducir costos en mi proyecto de grado....
> gracias a todos



Si, lo puedes hacer mediante Modbus RTU, dejando un plc como esclavo y otro como maestro. Y el PLC maestro conectarlo a tu Scada.

Otra alternativa es conectar el PLC 1 mediante eth y el PLC2 mediante cable ppi/usb.

Pero para poder usarlo en tu Scada, para el cable USB debes usar el software "S7-200 Pc Access", ya que probablemente el OPC de tu scada no es compatiblre con este cable, si con el rs232.

Saludos


----------



## figaro972

Hola, tengo que entrarle a un S7-200, CPU 224, para modificar el programa,  he conseguido el software, pero el cable PPI de Siemens sale unos 150 dolares + envío, mínimo, el problema no es solo eso, si no que no es fácil de conseguir, las preguntas son; ¿Puedo usar algún otro conversor de puerto RS232 a RS485? o ¿El cable necesariamente tiene que ser el que provee Siemens?
Y si no es así ¿Que características son indispensables para que este conversor funcione?
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter

Los cables de siemens son bastante puñeteros, creo que vas a tener que pasar por el aro. Creo que son rs485, por lo menos lo eran los AG90 de hace muuuuchos años.


----------



## jlezana

Hola amigos.. quisiera hacer un consulta corta, he visto que el S7-200 no tiene fechadores anuales, es factible hacer algún calendario con este PLC algo así como un reloj control que me permita a ir varios días durante el año a modificar la fecha y hora, para activar o desactivar alguna maquina??  se que la pantalla es mucho para esto, pero pretendo a futuro mostrar alguna información de procesos a futuro..  no quiero comprar la cpu sin antes saber si es factible hacerlo o no, ya que lei mucho material pero veo que para hacerlo habría que entrar a comparar los registros de la fecha y hora, cosa poco practica si pretendo hacer un calendario con 365 días del año, todo esto surge por los cambios de horario y las horas de trabajo en Punta. Espero se entienda mi pregunta

Me despido agradeciendo sus respuestas.

Saludos
J.L


----------



## mjnavapo

cgodoyva dijo:


> No, porque la CPU 222 no posee protocolo MODBUS RTU.
> 
> Debes necesariamente usar el cable PPI. puedes ampliar el punto rs485 del cable PPI



Sabes si este tipo de cables sirven:
http://cgi.ebay.es/PC-PPI-PLC-Cable...ystems_PLCs&hash=item4aabfbe654#ht_1737wt_905

No se si en los conectores llevara algun tipo de circuito electronico, pero a simple vista parece un cable serie normal.


----------



## Baldoreinst

hola jhonema, soy nuevo en el foro, acabo de programar un plc siemenss s7-200 en un simulador, el programa funciona bien solo que tengo muchas dudas a la hora de armarlo ya fisicamente.... no se como se conectan las entradas y salidas, y tampoco se como alimentar dicha entradas con al fuente del plc... no se si m puedas decir como se conectaria fisicamente a la entrada un pulsador y una lampara a la salida! saludos!


----------

